# Google- Stomach bug linked to IBS and chronic fatigue - WebMD.Boots.com



## VSsupport

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Stomach bug linked to IBS and chronic fatigue**WebMD.Boots.com*Being infected with the stomach bug Giardia may increase your risk of having *irritable bowel syndrome* or chronic fatigue years later, say researchers. But we can't say that the infection actually causes these conditions. By Sophie Ramsey Giardia *...*Nearly Half of Giardiasis Patients Report Fatigue or *IBS* at 3 Years<nobr>Internal Medicine News Digital Network</nobr><nobr>*all 3 news articles »*</nobr>
View the full article


----------

